# New Aussie, no baby yet



## KelWin

Hey, I'm Kelly and I'm new. No baby on the horizon for me, yet, but I want to get a good idea of what to expect in the next few years. Also, this site is fantastic! I can't wait to fall pregnant.


----------



## Elljo3

Hello And welcome to BnB
:wave:


----------



## Sushai

Welcome to bnb!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :D


----------



## KelWin

Bevziibubble said:


> Hello and welcome! :D




Sushai said:


> Welcome to bnb!!




Elljo3 said:


> Hello And welcome to BnB
> :wave:

Thanks guise!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hii


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## msblair84

Welcome girly! :hugs:
@angie2010OMG your littleman has THE MOST GORGEOUS EYES!!:flower:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## KelWin

Hey everyone, it's been a while since I was on here last, but I thought I'd share that I've finally found a donor!!!!! I'm gonna be a mummy!!! (And then a daddy after gender reassignment, lol)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome back :flower:

Glad to hear everything is going in the direction you want it to go in :hugs:


----------



## KelWin

RainbowDrop_x said:


> Welcome back :flower:
> 
> Glad to hear everything is going in the direction you want it to go in :hugs:

Aww, thanks darl. :thumbup:


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## KelWin

lhancock90 said:


> Welcome to BnB :wave:

thanks


----------



## Yo_Yo

Welcome to bnb!


----------

